# New England snow storm 4/12/07



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I have compost being delivered on Friday. Does anybody have any update for the storm. I just heard a posible 6+" for the Boston area. Incredible


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm on the North Shore also.

One channel has the coast north of Boston in the 4-8 belt.
One station has the coast as mix of rain/snow w/ no accumulation.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm torn between wanting this last storm to plow or have it pass by & allow us to keep going with cleanups!

Sounds like a good potential snowplow for S. NH & much of MA. I can't get over it!

Good luck!


~Kevin


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

No more snow!!!! It is bad enough that it is still too cold, but this is just crazy. I hope it turns to all rain.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

First Time Out;388844 said:
 

> No more snow!!!! It is bad enough that it is still too cold, but this is just crazy. I hope it turns to all rain.


I personally hope it all turns to sun! Gotta dream big right?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I come to realty when we want it it rain and now it snows.. I guess I'll take it. 

Never refuse a few bucks.payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I say if its going to be cold like this we might as well have snow. Northern NJ is iffy about this storm but there is that chance that we might get a couple of inches out of this one. 

Good Luck to you guys in the interior sections. :salute:


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

It will probably sputter out and end up as rain, but if not the truck will be full of gas, ballast and the plow (even though its cleaned and oiled) will be ready to go just in case.

Bring it Mother Nature!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

YardMedic;388846 said:


> I personally hope it all turns to sun! Gotta dream big right?


Sunny and 85 sounds good.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

either way i'll be ready, and congrats first time out on your 1,400th post..haha


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*I.ll be ready.*

I fueled last night, one last storm would be nice we had it too easy this year guys .Let it snow.payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks like all rain for ct atleast i hope to god.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I still have the sander on my small truck. I don't really care what it is as long as we can get back to work the next day.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SnowPro93;388889 said:


> congrats first time out on your 1,400th post..haha


Ha, I didn't even notice that until now! They are saying 2-4" then rain here. It'll be a mess no matter what. I've cleaned up all my customers drives. The only one I have left is my long one. I would really like it just to stay rain or just go away.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

You guys can have the snow. our last blast of 30 inches this weekend is all i need for this year.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know what is going to happen tomorrow? Predictions are all over the place. I guess we'll have to see tomorrow. Off to go 4 wheeling before it snows!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

First Time Out;389026 said:


> Does anyone know what is going to happen tomorrow? Predictions are all over the place. I guess we'll have to see tomorrow. Off to go 4 wheeling before it snows!


whats the latest guys?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

They are saying a mix to rain here with no accumulation. The stations here though are saying that Mass north of CT and Southern NH and Vermont are going to get hammered, with heavy wet snow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Flipper;389049 said:


> They are saying a mix to rain here with no accumulation. The stations here though are saying that Mass north of CT and Southern NH and Vermont are going to get hammered, with heavy wet snow.


YIPPEE!!!!! 

edit....just checked, weatherunderground says 3-5...accuweather puts us in the 1-3....we shall see what happens!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

The only way to know is to look out the window! :redbounce 

I'll tell you how much we got tomorrow. 

Good luck guys! And be careful of the soft lawns!!!!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

So far no snow and i've been up as far as Manchester NH today there was some wet snow/sleet but its mostly rain and sleet everywhere. Was laying bark mulch yesterday then came home and put the blade on but it doesn't look like i'll be using it. Alot trucks with plows mounted, i guess everyone is ready since we were surprise with several inches last thursday.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Wow hard to believe. Temps here Danbury, CT are just above freezing 34 now. I have seen a little wet snow but mostly heavy rain. Have not been North of my house today though.

Thought for sure you guys would see some snow.

A little afraid of icing up tonight if temps dip. Lots of puddles.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like there will be an event on Sunday also.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

just turned over from rain and sleet to heavy, big wet snowflakes here. Coming down hard, ground has turned white in only a few minutes. Weather Channel said 2-3 inches in next couple of hours, with near zero visibility at times. I've been hoping it wouldn't turn over, I'm tired of pushing mud. It's just to warm for snow, so I'm surprised it's even sticking.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*4" on the ground so far....*

It has been snowing up here since about 11am, approx 4" on the ground now. 
Town and State trucks out pushing....Contractors heading in...
Wet,heavy and pacs like ice.....Not going to be fun!!!


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Youse Guys!

I heard nothing but whining in Nov & Dec about lack of snow.

Now, you cry because you got some. Weather patterns are unpredictable more than 48 hours in advance. Get used to it, stay ready, deal with it! 

BTW- I just spent a week fixing stock fence (just now came out of the ice), and, Lord willing, here comes another several feet! The week before I was up the ridge cutting, hauling, and hand splitting firewood (my typical winter's 7 cords ran out). Thank Christ He gave enough warm weather to get this done, else I'd be hauling firewood in behind the snowmobile at about 2 days worth a trip!

Life's tough, then you die! I, for one, would like to be productive and prosperous throughout!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We got about 1.5" of wet slushy slop. Just enough to make the roads horrible. I think they were the worst they had been in the last two years here. I can drive it 8" of snow no problem, but that slop was scary. I drove 12 miles home backroads and saw about 7 accidents.


----------



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

We got a hard packed 5" in Midcoast Maine. The ground hardened up just enough so it wasn't too messy. 

I changed apartments this month and moved to within a few hundred yards of the ocean. Looks like I can add my new apartment and the business run on the 1st floor to my list of clients. Discount on rent and money in my pocket 

Back to stacking wesport The business lot is a good 20 x 50 yds


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We ended up with close to a foot..*

Wow,we ended up with close to a foot this round....Heavy wet stuff the Birches look like they did during the ice storm...
Transmissions taking a beating this storm...


----------



## pmm (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm just over the border in Maine and we also got close to a foot of wet/heavy snow. possibly more on Sunday/Monday. We may get more snow in April than we did in January. I took the snow tires off both family cars last week. I'm glad I have my truck.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Judas Preist..It's about time you guys in the southern tier and New England gets it..I don't mind sharing the white stuff at all..anytime you want to spend a winter up here in lake effect land..come on up! LOL I'm positive pushing on Tug Hill will change your mind quick about snow. Total snow since Jan 1 is about 9 ft. and that was feet not inches for what a majority of you boys are used to.


----------

